# Rant from a medic (hilarious!)



## Aileana (Oct 21, 2007)

posted on craigslist a while back, just had to share it with everyone here. It's true, and hilarious at the same time.  




> Dear West Los Angeles:
> 
> I am your mostly-friendly, only-slightly bitter, humble neighborhood paramedic. I work long hours under high stress for mediocre wages. I’ve done this for five years. I love my job; I’ve gotten to do some amazing things. I enjoy saving lives. It’s more rewarding than anything I’ve ever done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 21, 2007)

An oldie, but always a goodie!!!!!!


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 21, 2007)

Indeed, somethings are worthy of having the dust knocked off them and brought back up to the light of day.

Thanks for this one, even though Im not a medic, yet.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats funny and soooo true


----------



## babygirl2882 (Oct 21, 2007)

Amazing! I love it!


----------



## Amack (Oct 25, 2007)

lol good stuff.


----------

